

Business Sense from 50 Cent - tomsaffell
http://news.bbc.co.uk/today/hi/today/newsid_8327000/8327575.stm

======
matwood
50s best business move was hooking up with Vitamin water early on. He
advertised for them and in return got stock options instead of cash. Vitamin
water was eventually bought out by one of the big drink makers and 50 made out
with ~100M.

